# Outlook XP - inserting an attachment as a hyperlink?



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

When creating a new email, the option to insert a attachment as "link" is not there can someone help/advise?


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

This is for Outlook 2003

Left-Click in the body of the e-mail where you want the hyperlink to be.
Left-click on "Insert" in the menu.
Left-click on "Hyperlink" in the drop-down.
Left-click on the box in lower left that says "E-mail Address"
Enter name of hyperlink in the "Text to Display" field.
Enter internet address in "E-mail Address" field.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

one other thing; the mail format, I believe, must be in html to accept hyperlinks.

tools > options > mail format > message format box

if laguna's answer doesn't work outright, check message format is set to html, then follow laguna's directions.

v


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

ah.. thank you for that.. but what i thought (maybe in earlier versions?)

New email
Insert file | Highlight file
Insert button (where you have options Insert, Insert as Text and Insert as attachment. What I remember?? is an Insert as link? Basically this being on
a Network ie so when users need to send files ( i.e big) can use this method to send the link (path)

I know the option as mentioned i.e using the hyperlink method but this does involve more clicks of the mouse, some users are a bit fussy!!


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I see now what you are trying to do. You want to pass a link to a shared network drive?

Left-Click in the body of the e-mail where you want the hyperlink to be.
Left-click on "Insert" in the menu.
Left-click on "Hyperlink" in the drop-down.
Then left-click on the box in the upper-left-corner that says: "Existing File or Web Page." 

You can then select a file on a shared network drive or enter a web address. Either will show up as a hyperlink that can be clicked on to go to the file.

If, for example, it is a MS Word file, Word will open with the document in it.


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok Laguanasrfr..this is getting interesting!!

I see what you are saying in the above note, but this is for Outlook 2003, yes? as this is good because user would not need to type in path (jobs a goodun!)

But... I am referring to XP (2002) When inserting as Hyperlink here and using the drop down and selecting say .. File:// then user would need to type in path (not good!)
I thought ( I suppose now wrong!) that within the body of the email when pointing to the file (say on network drive) and selecting the button insert, where you have the 3 options Insert | Insert as text | Insert as attachment there may have been a fourth option ... and here you would insert as "link" ?? and then the path would be inserted as a link (automatically for the user?)

Sorry if Iam still misssing something!?


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok, it's me ..!
Mail format needs to be set as Rich Text and not HTML otherwise the Insert as hyperlink will not be seen (drop down)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hmmm....mine only works when it's set to html.....


----------

